
Building a command line tool to simulate the spread of an infection - kaunta
https://johnlekberg.com/blog/2020-04-10-cli-infection.html
======
vegetablepotpie
I also wrote a very simple model of infection growth based on a system of non-
linear differential equations [1]. My model has not at all followed the curve
of the real infection in the US. John’s model is looks much more
sophisticated. [1]
[https://github.com/eggsactly/corona/blob/master/corona.py](https://github.com/eggsactly/corona/blob/master/corona.py)

~~~
bunje
Are you sure it's nonlinear? Looks like a system of linear ODE's to me.

~~~
bunje
Oops. Of course it's nonlinear. My bad.

------
tromp
Coincidentally this month's IBM Ponder This challenge calls for a similar
tool:

[https://www.research.ibm.com/haifa/ponderthis/challenges/Apr...](https://www.research.ibm.com/haifa/ponderthis/challenges/April2020.html)

